# question?



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys i found a set of 26x10-12 and 26x12-12 mudlite xls for a great deal. my question is will they fit on stock wheels under a 99 griz 600 w.o rubbing on anything? thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont think you will have any problems. you see alot of grizzlies with big tires on them.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

Had an 05 grizz 660 I cud fit 29.5 outlaws on on stock wheels and no lift. My friend had grizz and he cud fit 30s with no lift. So u shudnt have a problem


----------

